# Charter Arms .38 Special Defensive Ammo



## american (Jul 22, 2009)

I have an older Charter Arms .38, likely early 1980s. Can this handle +P ammunition? What defensive ammunition do you recommend for this revolver?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I can't answer the +p question, but I will say that I would not use +p in something that didn't have +p printed somewhere. I can however recommend a few loads to check out. Take a look at the standard-pressure low-flash short barrel loads from Buffalo Bore. They pack about as much punch as you are going to get out of a .38 snubby......


----------



## american (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you. Just what I needed.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I know their newer guns will handle +p no problem, but that doesnt help you now does it...


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Get some TAP PD ammo for it. :smt1099


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

No! +P ammo will shoot the gun out of time in very short order! The earlier guns were designed for standard pressure loads (read that 158 gr lead bullets) and hotter loads are NOT recommended. I carried an Undercover for a lot of years an attributed the gun's long life to only using only 110 gr Silvertips.


----------

